

GoFap – A simple http video streamer and playlist generator - orkaa


======
tuneladora
I believe you forgot to insert the URL.

~~~
orkaa
Damn. Thanks for pointing that out. I've created a new corrected submission,
but here it is -
[https://github.com/orkaa/GoFap](https://github.com/orkaa/GoFap)

------
kjs3
Best project name of the week.

